# Giger...



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)




----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

roba da cinema
 a me alien non è mai piaciuto


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba da cinema
> a me alien non è mai piaciuto


Beh ha lavorato anche per il cinema, ma definire le incisioni di Giger "roba da cinema" è davvero riduttivo. Possono piacere o meno...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Da ignorante in materia e quindi solo a gusto personale , mi piacciono i primi due


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Non e'per me... sono troppo _noiosa _ per apprezzare queste cose... certo e' che ci sono un sacco di dettagli


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e'per me... sono troppo _noiosa _ per apprezzare queste cose... certo e' che ci sono un sacco di dettagli


OT : Letti , "cute overdose" significa tagliare ciò che è eccessivo ?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Luglio 2009)

da ignorante completa dico che mi piacciono la 2a e la 3a...la prima no


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : Letti , "cute overdose" significa tagliare ciò che è eccessivo ?


Cut o cute?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

Parlami di lei, MM. Chi è e cosa è, grazie.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cut o cute?


cute , ho sbagliato


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> cute , ho sbagliato


Non capisco in che contesto ma se e' cute overdose vuol dire un overdose carina, deliziosa...ma anche ingegnosa


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Di lui... è un artista svizzero, che si è da sempre dedicato all'interazione tra l'organico e il meccanico. Lo affascina l'unione tra carne e metallo. Vede un futuro in cui l'uomo, non si limiterà ad usufruire della tecnologia, ma ne verrà "fagocitato", in nuove forme corporee. Mescola una sessualità spinta a temi metafisici e violenti.
javascript:; 
Mi è venuto in mente l'altro giorno, quando parlavo di Alien... tutta la scenografia del primo film è creata e realizzata da lui.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco in che contesto ma se e' cute overdose vuol dire un overdose carina, deliziosa...ma anche ingegnosa


è una mail per photobucket , c'è scritto solo quello !


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di lui... è un artista svizzero, che si è da sempre dedicato all'interazione tra l'organico e il meccanico. Lo affascina l'unione tra carne e metallo. Vede un futuro in cui l'uomo, non si limiterà ad usufruire della tecnologia, ma ne verrà "fagocitato", in nuove forme corporee. Mescola una sessualità spinta a temi metafisici e violenti.
> 
> Mi è venuto in mente l'altro giorno, quando parlavo di Alien... tutta la scenografia del primo film è creata e realizzata da lui.


lui ha un faccino un pò spiritato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




alien mi mise una strizza all'epoca


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Di lui... è un artista svizzero, che si è da sempre dedicato all'interazione tra l'organico e il meccanico. Lo affascina l'unione tra carne e metallo. Vede un futuro in cui l'uomo, non si limiterà ad usufruire della tecnologia, ma ne verrà "fagocitato", in nuove forme corporee. Mescola una sessualità spinta a temi metafisici e violenti.
> 
> Mi è venuto in mente l'altro giorno, quando parlavo di Alien... tutta la scenografia del primo film è creata e realizzata da lui.


 
Grazie, ne ignoravo del tutto l'esistenza. Mi devo documentare. ma anche il nostro Rank Xerox era una bella intuizione uomo/cyborg, lo ricordi? Ovviamente in altra chiave, più modesta ma ...efficace.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è una mail per photobucket , c'è scritto solo quello !


Simpatici... non credo voglia dire di tagliare il superfluo... avrebbero scritto cut overload...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Simpatici... non credo voglia dire di tagliare il superfluo... avrebbero scritto cut overload...


grazie


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *lui ha un faccino un pò spiritato*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E? un vero folle... da bambino aveva creato una "camera delle torture" nella cantina della farmacia del padre...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh ha lavorato anche per il cinema, ma definire le incisioni di Giger "roba da cinema" è davvero riduttivo. Possono piacere o meno...


 al cinema vede  *per me* la sua migliore collocazione.*personalmente *queste cose mi deprimono e le trovo orrende


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Minerva ha detto:


> al cinema vede *per me* la sua migliore collocazione.*personalmente *queste cose mi deprimono e le trovo orrende


leggevi Frigidaire? metal hurlant?


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E? un vero folle... da bambino aveva creato una "camera delle torture" nella cantina della farmacia del padre...


 !
si trovano le foto online ?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> !
> si trovano le foto online ?


 Su Giger in rete trovi una quantità enorme di materiale...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> leggevi Frigidaire? metal hurlant?


 _Metallo Urlante_ di Valerio Evangelisti. Leggilo!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Metallo Urlante_ di Valerio Evangelisti. Leggilo!


Lui ha scritto anche dell'Inquisitire Eymerich in Sardegna


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui ha scritto anche dell'Inquisitire Eymerich in Sardegna


Si, gli aragonesi che arrivano ad Alghero... Eymerich è davvero un bel tipo! Bastardone al cubo...

DA LEGGERE!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, gli aragonesi che arrivano ad Alghero... Eymerich è davvero un bel tipo! Bastardone al cubo...


L'inquisitore o i resti della sua famiglia?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui ha scritto anche dell'Inquisitire Eymerich in Sardegna


 Hai un notevole interesse per l'inquisizione: ti affascina quel periodo?
visto I diavoli di Russell?


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su Giger in rete trovi una quantità enorme di materiale...


questo mi piace parecchio


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'inquisitore o i resti della sua famiglia?


 L'inquisitore...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, gli aragonesi che arrivano ad Alghero... Eymerich è davvero un bel tipo! Bastardone al cubo...
> 
> DA LEGGERE!!!!


 
appena aggiunti alla lista dei desiderata.
Black Flag non c'entra un cacchio col gruppo punk, vero? Mi piacevano però


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'inquisitore...


E ma pure il resto... la genetica non mente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero che i pochi sardi qui presenti non siano imparentati perche' questa figura di merda l'ho gia'fatta


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> questo mi piace parecchio


Non sapevo ci fossero pure i gioielli...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E ma pure il resto... la genetica non mente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma dai...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> appena aggiunti alla lista dei desiderata.
> Black Flag non c'entra un cacchio col gruppo punk, vero? Mi piacevano però


 Un po' si...  ma non ti dico il tema che lega tutto! Sono due bellissimi libri, IMHO.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sapevo ci fossero pure i gioielli...


questo quasi quasi  , non penso abbia l'effetto pachistano


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E ma pure il resto... la genetica non mente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io no


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dai...


Un aperitivo simpatico con un mio caro amico e la madre che venirono a trovarmi a Fi... avevo appena finito di leggere il libro e gli raccontavo la storia con le varie ammucchiate al quale il caro inquisitore partecipo'... La madre si rivolge al figlio "Hai visto i tuoi avi cosa combinavano?..."


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un aperitivo simpatico con un mio caro amico e la madre che venirono a trovarmi a Fi... avevo appena finito di leggere il libro e gli raccontavo la storia con le varie ammucchiate al quale il caro inquisitore partecipo'... La madre si rivolge al figlio "Hai visto i tuoi avi cosa combinavano?..."


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un aperitivo simpatico con un mio caro amico e la madre che venirono a trovarmi a Fi... avevo appena finito di leggere il libro e gli raccontavo la storia con le varie ammucchiate al quale il caro inquisitore partecipo'... La madre si rivolge al figlio "Hai visto i tuoi avi cosa combinavano?..."


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> questo quasi quasi , non penso abbia l'effetto pachistano


 anello biomeccanoide... ottimo come fede nuziale


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> anello biomeccanoide... ottimo come fede nuziale


chiaro , pensa alla faccia del prete


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> chiaro , pensa alla faccia del prete


 Oddio... penso che un filo preoccupato lo sarebbe pure il partner...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio... penso che un filo preoccupato lo sarebbe pure il partner...


Ma diciamo pure un filino girato di coglioni!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma diciamo pure un filino girato di coglioni!


 mah... dipende dal carattere...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah... dipende dal carattere...


Io gli avrei piantato la fede in fronte... mettiamola cosi'


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io gli avrei piantato la fede in fronte... mettiamola cosi'


 Non avevo dubbi...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi...


Non sono abbastanza moderna


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono abbastanza moderna


ma è lo scambio della promessa del kamasutra eterno


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma è lo scambio della promessa del kamasutra eterno


 Comunque ci sono incisioni davvero tremende... affascinanti ma orribili!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma è lo scambio della promessa del kamasutra eterno


Mi fa gia' male la schiena


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque ci sono incisioni davvero tremende... affascinanti ma orribili!


alcune sono pacchiane secondo me


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi fa gia' male la schiena


un pò di allenamento e torni in forma


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> alcune sono pacchiane secondo me


 in alcune scade nel kitsch, concordo...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

Possono piacere o meno , ma il disegno in sè è assolutamente ben fatto.

quindi lo apprezzo.


----------

